# very new and nervous



## patagonia (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello 
My name is Pieter and i live in Argentina . I have a trout farm, and would like to start smoking trout , and of course other things as well. One other thing my english is not very good so if i do make mistakes please forgive.
My status as a smoker? I dont even have one, so that is where i want to start, any plans for building one ???


----------



## grothe (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Pieter! Glad to have you here


----------



## petesque (Feb 5, 2009)

Well this is the spot. My Avatar is my smoker. Others will be by shortly.

Pete


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 5, 2009)

Fantastic to have you here at SMF. Lots of people will help you with your journey for a smoker.


----------



## tater (Feb 5, 2009)

You dont need to be worried hear. Everyone hear is verry kind and helpfull. As far as making a smoker you can make one out of just about anything. Do a search on what you like or go to the smoker part of the board and look around. Hears my smoker. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=24258


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Pieter, glad to have you here. :)


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family Pieter, glad you found us.

No need to be nervous, there are tons of good folks on here with plenty of knowledge to help you along the way.

My first question will be what kind of smoker are you wanting to build?
What resources do you have available?


----------



## patagonia (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you very much i feel at home already. One question  What are you supposed to fill in under titel?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Pieter, you can pretty much put anything in the title. If you leave it blank the forum automatically puts a name in there.

I put "country smoker" under mine just because I live in the country. (not very creative here. lol )


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

No need to be nervous. We all love good Q! Welcome to the group.


----------



## hungryjohn (Feb 5, 2009)

I think you mean the "Title" line when you post a new topic, right?

Just put something that will let everyone know what you're writing about.

If you're replying to a post, you don't need to put anything even though there is a space for it.

Don't worry if your English isn't the best.  They same is true for quite a few folks here, even though English is their first language. 

John


----------



## patagonia (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks cow girl you were the first to welcome me, so i will remember.
Do you people eat fish or is it strictly red meat.  I also love my meat, was a farmer all my live , only recentely changed to the Â¿othersÂ¿


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to the group. Like everyone here has said, no need to be nervous. We all have to start somewhere. Plenty of ideas on here for building a smoker or buying one thats commercially made. Looking for something on here, just click on the "Search" at the top of each page and enter what your looking for. In time, you will find the answers your looking for and hopefully post some photos of the meats and fish that you have smoked. Im sure there are many on here that would also like to see some recipes you have from Argentina. I know I would. And no problem on your English. Sometimes my English isnt the best either
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














.

Todd in Minnesota.


----------



## venture (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  You will find all the help here you could ever want!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

There a a lot of knowledgeable people here to help you so be patient and they will be along shortly.


----------



## bassman (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  For the most part, I this a cooler smoke works best for fish.  I don't remember the brine recipe that I used (it's been years) but I smoked a lot of trout in my little chief smoker.  I should mention that I smoked them more for a snack than a meal.


----------



## petesque (Feb 5, 2009)

Pieter

Here are some photos to give you some ideas.


http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans.htm
Lots of photos. Be sure to click the links at the bottom of the page

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/photo_galleries/names.htm
this is a bunch more. Some elaborate and some just cinder block. 

Pete


----------



## pignit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Welcome!*


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome! I love smoked trout!


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome Patagonia! I've done a fair amount of salmon from the great lakes and definitely cooler is better. I came across a recipe that involved a cold smoke and lemon juice. The juice obviously instead of cooking with heat, and it allowed long smokes without fear of drying out. I haven't actually tried it, never had the right setup, but i have used lemon and lime juice to "cook" fish. Plenty of great people and advice here to draw from.

Hoosier


----------



## patagonia (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you very much for all the friendly remarks. It is quite nice to meet people from North America.
You know we all have some judgement of other people, and when you meet them it comes as a nice surprise. Well i am goiing to build my smoker and i will let you know. By the way there is a group of yankees coming to visit us from Redwing Minnesota, at the end of February
Thanks again


----------



## mossymo (Feb 9, 2009)

PATAGONIA
Welcome to SMF !!!
Very much like the pictures on the website links you posted, Thanks. Looks like you allready have a good background of smoking, looking forward to your future posts and pics.


----------



## rtom (Feb 9, 2009)

PATAGONIA

welcome to the site  you'll get plenty of help here anything  you need to know someone here will have the answers. Don't be nervous about smoking something you have to start somewhere


----------



## bonedadddy (Feb 9, 2009)

Pete I have to hand it to you...this is the nicest setup I have seen so far! I would love to do this in the back yard! 

If I can get the wife to agree, I may have to hit you up if I have questions when I try to build. (I saw the other post with the plans...)

And to the original poster! Dont be nervous...most questions are answered very quickly here...so even if you are mid smoke and hit a roadblock, someone on this forum has seen it before and can help!!!


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome Peiter!
You'll learn a lot around here! Do you have electricity? that is one option and another is wood or charcoal.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Pieter. Looks like you're in for some fun and good times too.


----------



## fired up (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## petesque (Feb 9, 2009)

Bonedaddy

No problem. Would love to help. As for selling it to the wife tell her to trust me. The wife and I have have some real nice times talking by the fire and it nice to share something we both enjoy. 

Pete


----------

